
Coinbase cancelled my order and doesn't refund - djkvdrr
I have ordered $2000 worth of LTC and $1000 worth of BTC on coinbase. Money was transferrwd to coinbase the nezt day from my bank and after 8 business days, on the day the coins are supposed to be deposited into my account(Dec 28, 2017), I have received mails saying those orders are cancelled and I would receive a refund. Can someone tell me how to reachout to coinbase for quick refund, support questions takes forever it seems. Can someone from Coinbase help me with this if you are reading this.
======
awareBrah
If you are in Oceania it might be your bank that is responsible. Supposedly
the big4 banks are not allowing transfers into exchanges. Good luck

~~~
siquick
Yes this is happening in Australia with POLI payments into BTCMarkets

------
tga
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CoinBase/](https://www.reddit.com/r/CoinBase/)

You are not the only one receiving poor service from Coinbase. Be happy if you
ever see your money again and learn to stay away from them, and other terrible
cryptocurrency brokers, in the future.

